# iHobby Expo 2010: Woodland Scenics Accessories



## Baskingshark (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's some more pics from iHobby. This is all sorts of great trackside & diorama stuff from Woodland Scenics; buildings, cars, figures, etc, in H0 and N:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat stuff. Where / when was the Expo?

TJ


----------



## Baskingshark (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks. It was last week in Chicago.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahh ... per the pics on the other thread, too. Thanks!

TJ


----------

